# Offshore bottom digging Friday.



## O-SEA-D (Jun 28, 2016)

Ran out the the edge on Friday morning expecting seas to subside. It was sporty all day. By noon we had our mingos and triggers and one black. Decided to push out a little further for some deep dropping managed six grouper of the snowy and yellow edge flavor. Plus a long tail and a rosey. Nice addition to the box. My wife was a good sport through it all. We got beat up in our 21 foot CC.


----------



## ST1300rider (Apr 27, 2017)

Nice haul of fish you put in the bumps for!


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

WOW, nice fish dude!! Looks like you got some good eats for a while. I bet you slept good that night.


----------



## cody&ryand (Oct 3, 2007)

Very nice


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

That's a great trip! Always a dice roll this time of year.


----------



## jjam (Dec 9, 2007)

Nice work in tough conditions!


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

:thumbup:


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Awesome work!!!


----------



## Solace (Apr 23, 2009)

Fantastic trip. Thanks for the report.


----------



## Xpac (Jun 22, 2011)

Nice meat haul! We didn't want to get beat up in our 21' but looks like we should have!


----------



## how2fish (Jan 21, 2008)

Congrats ! My wife loves to deep sea fish but damn if she'd enjoyed that...Congrats :thumbsup:


----------

